# The most excellent slingshot band in China,you can try it for free!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello guys,I'm GZK,your old friend,a China man.I've been playing slingshot for over 10 years.As you know，I and my team develop various slingshot products constantly.Now,we have made out the great GZK-band,which has better performance and lower price than Thera-band.

More and more Chinese shooters create many new records with GZK-band.I would like to share this product with more friends outside China.

If you are an experienced shooter（not slingshot rookie）from Europe or North America and can shoot video，pls contact me（my Email: [email protected]）,and I would provide you GZK-band to try.Of course, it's free，all you have to do is sending me the test video.I need 5-10 volunteers,I guss the test will be interesting! Cheers.GZK-CHINA.

Here some test videos by Chinese shooters,click to watch（Perhaps beyond your imagination）：

1.Extreme cold test --https://m.365yg.com/item/6372863902476141058/?iid=8214074108&app=news_article&tt_from=mobile_qq&utm_source=mobile_qq&utm_medium=toutiao_android&utm_campaign=client_share

2.Maximum initial velocity test-- https://m.365yg.com/item/6351681248871580162/?iid=8214074108&app=news_article&tt_from=mobile_qq&utm_source=mobile_qq&utm_medium=toutiao_android&utm_campaign=client_share

3.Destructive test--http://www.toutiao.com/i6397253149869998593/

View media item 32273




  








vshop325399082 1482471513123 91483 S1




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 14, 2017




The most excellent slingshot band in China.









  








vshop325399082 1482765264857 1e34b S1




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 14, 2017


__
1



The most excellent slingshot band in China.









  








vshop325399082 1483016559125 d641f S1




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 14, 2017


__
1



The most excellent slingshot band in China.









  








vshop325399082 1482471514956 6e386 S1




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 14, 2017




The most excellent slingshot band in China.









  








vshop325399082 1459137125464 15387 S1




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 14, 2017




The most excellent slingshot band in China.









  








vshop325399082 1459137125427 97354 S1




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 14, 2017




The most excellent slingshot band in China.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

143m/s = 469 ft/s. good! 呵呵


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Ｉpassed this message to Taiwan FB slingshot forum, see if anyone interested. :naughty:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I will do some tests.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I would like to try it too!

Cheers!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Id love to test it!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would like to try some also if you have enough.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Btw, I first email him as requested. Should have made a note of that in my post.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I did the same

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

email sent .


----------



## fireball1022 (May 30, 2015)

I would like to try it


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm intrested.
E-mail sent


----------



## fireball1022 (May 30, 2015)

Email sent


----------



## Gary Chandler (Mar 15, 2017)

I would love to check these out and video accuracy of them vs the TB gold I use now, almost exclusively for the best power. Mostly a target shooter with a 32- foot indoor and unlimited outdoor ranges set up. Outdoors I'm limited to about 50-55 feet because of eyesight.
I am [email protected] if you can accept my application. 
I shoot because at 64 years old, I know that you don't stop playing because you got old; you got old because you stopped playing!


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks everybody,I didn't expect so many people interested in GZK-band,I have received dozens of emails，and I'll pick testers and send the package，some of you will receive samples as soon as next week!Because I prepared 10 samples only, and international express freight a little expensive, so the follow-up friends, have to wait for the next round.Shooters who received GZK-band samples , remember to take the test video and send to my email [email protected] cooperation~GZK-CHINA

Well,there are lots of attractive slingshot products in my webstore,you can take a look--http://http://weidian.com/s/325399082?wfr=c


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

erlkonig said:


> Ｉpassed this message to Taiwan FB slingshot forum, see if anyone interested. :naughty:


谢谢兄弟，有部分台湾弓友已经知道弓作狂和弓狂二号皮筋了，好东西就要分享，呵呵！


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Gary Chandler said:


> I would love to check these out and video accuracy of them vs the TB gold I use now, almost exclusively for the best power. Mostly a target shooter with a 32- foot indoor and unlimited outdoor ranges set up. Outdoors I'm limited to about 50-55 feet because of eyesight.
> I am [email protected] if you can accept my application.
> I shoot because at 64 years old, I know that you don't stop playing because you got old; you got old because you stopped playing!


You got old because you stopped playing,I like this sentence！ There was old slignshoter over 80 years taked part in the China slingshot tournament,so you still have a chance to compete~


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Some new bands for just a test video? I'm in!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The problem I see here is the sending of the test videos . Youtube is blocked in China . So what other way can the videos be sent ?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I can't get to your website GZK, could you post another link?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I would love to buy some of your products


GZK-CHINA said:


> Thanks everybody,I didn't expect so many people interested in GZK-band,I have received dozens of emails，and I'll pick testers and send the package，some of you will receive samples as soon as next week!Because I prepared 10 samples only, and international express freight a little expensive, so the follow-up friends, have to wait for the next round.Shooters who received GZK-band samples , remember to take the test video and send to my email [email protected] cooperation~GZK-CHINA
> Well,there are lots of attractive slingshot products in my webstore,you can take a look--http://http://weidian.com/s/325399082?wfr=c


Invalid URL ?


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Same here - could not get the link to open


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

treefork said:


> The problem I see here is the sending of the test videos . Youtube is blocked in China . So what other way can the videos be sent ?


That's easy,you can send the video by email attachment~


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> I can't get to your website GZK, could you post another link?


Try this link--https://weidian.com/s/325399082?wfr=c&ifr=shopdetail （click or copy and attach it to browser）


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Could you send me some so I do some tests?


----------



## fireball1022 (May 30, 2015)

Hi GZK received your package yesterday thank you I'll make a video the first chance i get thank you for the extra pouches and bands I'll post pics tonight when i get home


----------



## fireball1022 (May 30, 2015)

Here are some pics of the pouches and GZK-BANDS latex I received again thank you


----------



## fireball1022 (May 30, 2015)

I forgot to add the pouches are laser cut. I will post more on them when I'm able to use them but so far I like them.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I too received the package of goods. Way more than I expected. I was expecting enough latex to make a few band sets. Excited to give the elastic a try.

As a pouch maker I am intrigued by the pouches as much as the elastic. Too, he included a couple of targets that appear to be leather. Love that they for all intents don't have a tab.


----------



## fireball1022 (May 30, 2015)

Hi Rayshot they are made so that you can run paracord thru the folded end so the hang kind of like a pendent hope this helps


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey buddy ! I recieved the stuff today .. shot probably 200 shots! Holding up great ! I smashed some pennies out of the air ... and put a marble in a empty bean can! ! I like them! And the pouches are great! Just wish they were a little bigger .. i love to shoot marbles .. thank you again so very much .. i will make a video soon and send it your way 

Joey

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

fireball1022 said:


> Hi Rayshot they are made so that you can run paracord thru the folded end so the hang kind of like a pendent hope this helps


That is what I like about the ones he sent, no tab, and all you need is some string.

I similarly make my targets without a tab so I know I hit the target not the tab. Here is one I currently use.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

GZK-CHINA said:


> Hello guys,I'm GZK,your old friend,a China man.I've been playing slingshot for over 10 years.As you know，I and my team develop various slingshot products constantly.Now,we have made out the great GZK-band,which has better performance and lower price than Thera-band.
> 
> More and more Chinese shooters create many new records with GZK-band.I would like to share this product with more friends outside China.
> 
> ...


Beware.

THWACK!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> GZK-CHINA said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys,I'm GZK,your old friend,a China man.I've been playing slingshot for over 10 years.As you know，I and my team develop various slingshot products constantly.Now,we have made out the great GZK-band,which has better performance and lower price than Thera-band.
> ...


Beware of what? GZK is legitimate.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > GZK-CHINA said:
> ...


Until a very reputable person such as you, or Nathan, vet for another vendor, especially one outside the USA, and having dealt with that person over a period of reasonable time, I'd be wary. I'd rather be cautious than caught with my pants down (unless there's a BBW IFO me).

Remember "Fish" from the UK? I got stung by him. He still has a YouTube channel, though banned by the SSF.

Many thanks for vouching for GZK..

If you say he's okay, then it's okay with me.


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Hi GZK, your velocity check, it seems that you are quite close to the chrony. Are you sure that the pouch does not fly into the measurement range? If the velocity is correct I am curious what your bands can do with my Semi-tube slingshot, 9 to 3 cm taper. All the best from A-Ping


----------



## Jack9 (Mar 3, 2017)

Your pm box is full. Can you please message me? I am interested in a few from your website



GZK-CHINA said:


> Thanks everybody,I didn't expect so many people interested in GZK-band,I have received dozens of emails，and I'll pick testers and send the package，some of you will receive samples as soon as next week!Because I prepared 10 samples only, and international express freight a little expensive, so the follow-up friends, have to wait for the next round.Shooters who received GZK-band samples , remember to take the test video and send to my email [email protected] cooperation~GZK-CHINA
> Well,there are lots of attractive slingshot products in my webstore,you can take a look--http://http://weidian.com/s/325399082?wfr=c


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I received my latex today and submitted a couple of videos demonstrating accuracy . The bands seem very good . I will test further .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Has everyone submitted their videos ?


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Looked at the web site, but I wasn't able to find the rubber there. Is it listed or still in some invisible mode?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> Has everyone submitted their videos ?


 I got mine sent off working on another one.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

stej said:


> Looked at the web site, but I wasn't able to find the rubber there. Is it listed or still in some invisible mode?


Keep scrolling down till you see a picture of "ghost " holding a pack of latex then click on it .


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi!
Yesterday i tried to buy some stuff out of this store.
But for me, i live in germany, there is no way to sign in or creat an account.
So GZK please let us know where and how to buy!
Your PM-inbox is full, so there is no way to contact you!
Bye, Stefan


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

the core said:


> Hi!
> Yesterday i tried to buy some stuff out of this store.
> But for me, i live in germany, there is no way to sign in or creat an account.
> So GZK please let us know where and how to buy!
> ...


I would be also interested to buy the bands..


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Hi GZK-China,

please check this video:






There is a quite huge difference between your claim of 143 m/s

and the tested 75 m/s. May I ask you to repeat your velocity check

with MORE DISTANCE to the chrony as I am afraid that the bullet made the FIRST

entrance trigger THAN the pouch makes a SECOND entrance trigger followed

by the exit trigger of the bullet => virtual high speed.

All the best from A-Ping


----------

